
EU’s attempt at internet copyright reform is a ridiculous own goal - secfirstmd
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/eu-s-attempt-at-internet-copyright-reform-is-a-ridiculous-own-goal-1.3538030
======
tomxor
> One, article 13, sets the stage for large scale corporate surveillance of
> internet users, especially by the largest platforms such as Google and
> Facebook. The article, sometimes referred to as “the Google tax”, will
> require all content posted to net platforms and sites by European users be
> filtered through tools that screen for copyright content.

If true this is pretty ironic considering it's only months after GDPR.

~~~
supreme_sublime
My own personal theory is that the GDPR was going through and the big players
didn't fight too much knowing this was going to come through soon as well.
They have the ability to comply, their smaller competitors don't, or at least
will have to heavily invest in compliance.

------
nakedrobot2
With all the baby prisons in the USA happening at the same time, this story
has flown under the radar a bit.

Can anyone politely explain how the fuck the EU voted in this insane law that
basically breaks the internet? This is infuriating. I think the net result
will be similar to what the LA Times is doing since GDPR started: the site is
simply not available anymore in Europe. After this new law comes in, no one
will want to make their site available in Europe for obvious reasons. Or am I
missing something?

~~~
chmod775
You missed fact that it is not law yet. It just cleared the last hurdle and
can be put to a vote in the EU parliament on the 4th of July (probably) to
confirm the draft.

After that it can be discussed by the european council.

It still has some way to go.

~~~
nkkollaw
Sure, but the fact that they dreamed it up and it got this far is worrying.

------
akerro
We call it Filternet now.

